# Suntour Superbe Pro hubs ?



## Backwardation (Mar 23, 2004)

Does anyone know much about these hubs ? i'm looking at building a new set of wheels for my fixe and came across a set at the LBS. They are high-flange hubs. I was considering the IRO high-flange hubs, but these can be had for about the same price. The owner indicated that they are somewhat "classic" and could be worth considerably more than he is asking.
also any thoughts on a good rim to build these on ? i was thinking CXP-33 or some other mid-section rim.
they will be going on an '04 fuji track, if it matters. Thanks for any help.


----------



## FixedPip (Feb 5, 2004)

*Go for the Suntour Superbe Pro hubs*

These are lovely hubs. Haven't seen the IRO hubs to compare, but I would go for the Suntour hubs in a heartbeat if they really are Superbe pro track hubs; esp. if they the newer ones with the bronze/gold label on them. 

Suntour track hubs are no longer made, but they're really well regarded and are super smooth. 

If you get them for the price of the IRO hubs they would be a complete bargin. Obviously you should check them for wear etc.

The advantage to the IRO hubs would be that they're new, a great price, cartridge bearing based and from a small company doing really good things.

Rim choice is a personal thing, built track wheels with MA2, open pros, velocity deep V rims, CXP 21s etc and haven't had a problems with any of them. Really like the velocity rims but they're on the heavy side but so far have been bomb proof.


----------



## Backwardation (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for the input. the hubs are new in the box, never been laced or ridden. i'll have to take another look, but i'm pretty sure they had the labels you referred to. i do remember they had a bronze circle around the hub. 
they would be around $80, and the IRO's are about $65 plus shipping, so it sounds like a no-brainer.
thanks again.


----------



## samcat (Feb 3, 2004)

*Absolutely a "no brainer"...*

Terrific hubs. You'll love them and they'll be good forever...and they're soooo smooth and pretty.

Lucky break.

PH


----------



## jfinn (Jan 25, 2004)

*suntour, baby*

the iros seem like nice hubs, but they are nowhere near the suntours quality wise. but the suntours are beautiful. My brother has a pair and he loves them. Sounds like you are getting a steal with the suntours. If you don't get them, give me a holler.


----------



## Backwardation (Mar 23, 2004)

It's a done deal, picked up the hubs today. The owner of the LBS laughed when he saw me coming. He KNEW I'd be back! I'll report back and post pictures when I get them built up.
Thanks again everyone.


----------

